# Project #14 - Brent's Terrarium



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm back after an incredibly busy summer, with another project to share. It's a terrarium for a friend's bearded dragon. Was a long build, mainly because I couldn't find time to work on it, but in the end I love how it turned out. The top flips open for easy access to the lighting, and the glass panels slide and can easily be lifted out when access is required. Both lower shelves are adjustable as well.



Was missing one handle on the upper canopy in this shot.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome! That is one lucky beardie.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work Daniel, as always.


----------

